# سمايلز لروك و مينا هوت



## ++sameh++ (22 مارس 2006)

*سمايلز لروك و مينا هوت*

شوية صور سمايلز يا ريت لو تقدروا تضيفوها للوجوه التعبيرية فى المنتدى لأنها حلوة اوى اوى 
.
.
.





















































انا عارف ان فى صور فيهم فى المنتدى بس معلش بقى انا اخدت كل اللى عندى ولو عجبتكم المجموعة ديه انا لسة عندى مجموعة تانية هانزلها هنا برضة ، مستنى رأيكم​


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2006)

*مش كلهم موجودين, انا حاخذ الي ناقصنا و اضيفهم و يا ريت تضيف اد ما عندك*

*شكرا ليك سامح*


----------



## ++sameh++ (22 مارس 2006)

شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب روك وهانزل مجموعة تانية ، يا رب تعجبكم كلكم​ 

















​ 













​ 








​ 
ومعلش اصبر على شوية فى الباقى ، لسة عندى مجموعة تانية بس اصلى باخد وقت على ما ارفعها على النت ، شكراً ليك مرة تانية ​


----------



## ++sameh++ (22 مارس 2006)

​


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*صور عسل اوى *
*شكرا يا جميل*


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا سموحه لاهتمامك بالمنتدي 

الرب يعوضك ويباركك

وشكرا ليك يا روك لاضافتك كل ماهو جديد  

الرب يبارك تعبك واهتمامك*


----------



## ++sameh++ (22 مارس 2006)

*شكراً لأختى جومانا ، واخى الحبيب مينا ، وانتظروا باقى المجموعة *


----------



## ميرنا (22 مارس 2006)

*تصدق صورا حلوا وفيهم شويه عبط*


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

حلوين اوى يا موحه ربنا يباركك 
انا كان عندى شويه حلوين بس مش عارف انزلهم ازاى
ممكن تقولى


----------



## My Rock (23 مارس 2006)

*تم اضافة السمايليز, لو في سمايليز اخرى يبقى نضيفم ايضا...*


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

*شكراً ليكى يا ميرنا ، بص يا مينو لو مش عارف ترفعهم على النت يبقى ارفقهم فى الملفات المرفقة فى المنتدى .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

> *تم اضافة السمايليز, لو في سمايليز اخرى يبقى نضيفم ايضا...*


 
صدقنى لسة عندى تانى كتير ، بس مش عارف حتى لو نزلتهم هايبقى صعب اوى ترفعهم كلهم على العموم انا هارفعهم وانت اختار اللى يعجبك منهم ، او ممكن اعمل موضوع ونضع فيه كل السمايلز وما يبقاش فيه ردود خلاص يعنى يتقفل واللى يحب يستخدم منهم حاجة يدخل وياخد اللى يعجبه ، أصلهم كتير اوى يا روك .
ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

*صدقنى يا روك لسة فى كتير ، بس ما اعتقدش ان فى امكانية لرفعهم كلهم للمنتدى ، ايه رايك لو نعمل موضوع ويتقفل ويتثبت ونضع فيه السمايلز ديه واللى يحب يستخدمها يدخل يسحب منها اللى هو محتاجة .*
*ده مجرد أقتراح وعلى العموم ممكن تستنى لحد لما انزل اللى عندى ولو فى امكانية لرفعهم كلهم للمنتدى يبقى خير وبركة ، شكراً على تعبك اخى الحبيب .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

*صدقنى يا روك لسة فى كتير ، بس ما اعتقدش ان فى امكانية لرفعهم كلهم للمنتدى ، ايه رايك لو نعمل موضوع ويتقفل ويتثبت ونضع فيه السمايلز ديه واللى يحب يستخدمها يدخل يسحب منها اللى هو محتاجة .*
*ده مجرد أقتراح وعلى العموم ممكن تستنى لحد لما انزل اللى عندى ولو فى امكانية لرفعهم كلهم للمنتدى يبقى خير وبركة ، شكراً على تعبك اخى الحبيب .*


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)




----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)




----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)




----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

​


----------



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

*سامحنى يا روك هاتاخر شوية فى تنزيل الباقى ، بس ابقى قولى رايك فى اقتراحى ، ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 مارس 2006)

معلش يا سامح ازاى ارفعه من المرفقات


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

بس يا حبيبى بعد ما تضغط على إضافة رد هاتلاقى فى تحت العلامة ديه :
*التحكم فى المرفقات*



هاتدوس عليها هايفتح لك قائمة تانية فيها انواع الملفات اللى مسموح لك تنزلها وحجمها ، هاتضغط على الزرار ده :

*بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراوس*

على كلمة براوس وتختار الصورة من على الجهاز وتضغط بعد كدة على كلمة رفع بس كدة وبكدة تكون ارفقت الصور مع الموضوع .
لو فى حاجة مش واضحة قولى وانا تحت أمرك


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)




----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)




----------



## ++menooo++ (25 مارس 2006)

هههههههههه
ميرسى اوى على توضيحك يا سامح
و حلوين اوى السمايلز دول


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

++sameh++ قال:
			
		

> *صدقنى يا روك لسة فى كتير ، بس ما اعتقدش ان فى امكانية لرفعهم كلهم للمنتدى ، ايه رايك لو نعمل موضوع ويتقفل ويتثبت ونضع فيه السمايلز ديه واللى يحب يستخدمها يدخل يسحب منها اللى هو محتاجة .*
> *ده مجرد أقتراح وعلى العموم ممكن تستنى لحد لما انزل اللى عندى ولو فى امكانية لرفعهم كلهم للمنتدى يبقى خير وبركة ، شكراً على تعبك اخى الحبيب .*


 

*بصراحة, مساحة كبيرة عندنا في السيرفر, يعني سيرفر لحالنا, و كمان في طريقة حلوة جدا لرفع السور انا شوفتها لمينا من قبل, يعني نرفع مية سمايليز بثواني, فما في اي مشكلة من ناحة الرفع, و انا حضيف الي انت ضفته من جديد*

*سكرا ليك حبيبي*


----------

